# Sticky  another list of companion dog shows



## katsspitz

*PAULERSPURY COMPANION AND FUN DOG SHOW 
Companion and Fun Dog Show in conjunction with Paulerspury Village Fete (Raising money WETNOSE ANIMAL AID and village church funds)

*******SATURDAY 13TH JUNE 2015*******

JOIN US FOR A POOCH FRIENDLY FAMILY DAY OUT...
To be held at Spinnal's field located next to Paulerspury Village Hall (NN12 7NA) Entries will be taken from 11.30am. Judging commences at 12.00pm Entry fees are £1.50 per class or 4 classes for £5.00 4 pedigree classes and 10 fun novelty classes with rosettes from 1st-6th place. 1st placed winners then compete for best in show and reserve best in show in both pedigree and novelty For more information and show schedule please go to paulerspurydogshow.weebly.com/

Registration from 11.30am with Judging commencing at 12pm

 Spinnals field, Paulerspury Village Hall, Northamptonshire NN12 7NA NORTHAMPTONSHIRE
Saturday 13 Jun 2015
WEBISITE DETAILS - WWW.PAULERSPURYDOGSHOW.WEEBLY.COM*


----------

